# Sleepy Girls



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

I know someone had posted on here about their rats sleeping in a ball. So I thought I'd show my girls sleeping that way...


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

mine sleep in a ball too, they even mannage to hide there tails...how though i don't know , they're pretty long arn't they?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

They look embarrassed .


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

The only one of my rats that does that is Nosferatu. The first time I saw it I laughed so hard. It's such a funny little thing!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh My, that is so cute. Great pic. ;D


----------

